# Four Bolt (Speedplay) soles?



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm in the need for a new pair of road shoes. 

I've been a Speedplay pedal user for quite a while, and would like to consider shoes that are Speedplay compatible out of the box (without the 3 bolt to 4 bolt adapter) in order to reduce the overall profile of the Speedplay cleat.

I know some manufacturers make shoes with 4 bolt soles, but I've had a hard time finding them. I know Lake has some really nice all Kangaroo leather shoes that come in a four bolt option, but they are pricey (the 402 is > $500).

I believe Sidi also has a four bolt option in some of their shoes, although I have been led to believe that you can't get the wide sizes (mega?) in the four bolt. I've got a marginally wide foot, but whether I need a wide size depends on the shoe/last design.

I prefer Boa/Cable style closures. The less Velcro the better.

Can anyone recommend shoes/brands that have four bolt options?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I may have answered my own question. 

I found this link on Speedplay's website that lists manufacturers who make speedplay specific soles.

SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS



speedplay.com said:


> *Shoe Soles with a Speedplay Approved 4-Hole Cleat Mounting Standard*
> 
> Speedplay pedals have always led the market with cutting-edge performance specifications. These specifications are further optimized when Speedplay pedals are mounted on shoes that feature the special Speedplay Approved 4-hole cleat mounting standard. The 4-hole mounting standard allows the spring housing portion of any Speedplay road cleat to be installed directly to the shoe, eliminating the Standard Base Plate. When using a 4-hole mount, you must use Speedplay’s Carbon Sole Protector Kit (Part # 14015). This set of thin stainless-steel shims must be used to prevent the pedals from damaging the carbon sole of the shoe.
> *Shoes that offer Speedplay’s 4-hole cleat mount provide a number of advantages including:*
> ...


Anyone have any experiences with these shoes they'd like to share?


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

I have northwave shoes and speedplay pedals. I have never had any issues and never think about it


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I have Sidi Wires in 4 and 3 bolt. There is no benefit to the 4 bolt.
*Once you install the cleats the stack heights are the same as the sole is built up on the 4 bolt
*The 4 bolt has less ventilation (mid foot) due to the different sole (I use mine for winter months)
*The 4 bolt does offer a further set back than the 3 bolt - this can be a benefit if you set your cleats ala Steve Hogg


----------

